# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  عناوين أبرز المكتبات ودور النشر في مصر

## عبدالله المنفي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هذه عناوين أبرز المكتبات ودور النشر في مصر ,أخذتها من مشاركات أعضاء المنتدي الكرام مثل الأخ / ابن عبدالباقى السلفى حفظه الله  وأخونا أبو أروى الدرعمي بارك الله فيه وغيرهما ,مع بعض الإضافات البسيطة. 
1-  مكتبة دار الحجاز 
الإدارة والمبيعات 
جوال 00966567333417 - 01116899100 ــ 01069057573 (002)


 القاهرة:6 ش المدرسة متفرع من شارع البيطار- خلف الجامع الأزهر
هاتف02/25107472    جوال 01116833550
الإسكندرية: 175 ش طيبة سبورتنج  بجوار مسجد الصديق  
جوال 01116833551 -  ت03/5461583 


(وهي من أفضل  المكتبات  التي لديها العديد من الكتب من دور نشر سعودية مثل ابن الجوزي والمنهاج  والتدمرية وكنوز اشبيليا وعالم الفوائد وغيرها , كذلك لديهم شروحات  ومحاضرات الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ طبعة خاصة بهم)

2- دار أعلام السلف
القاهرة: 21 العزيز بالله - الزيتون - القاهرة01110013910  - 1258763010
 (لديهم مجموعة كبيرة من طبعات دور النشر السعودية وغيرها من الكتب القيمة والنادرة)


3- دار السلام
القاهرة: فرع الازهر-120ش الازهر الرئيسي ت:5932820
فرع مدينة نصر-1ش الحسن بن على متفرع من ش على امين 
امتداد ش مصطفى النحاس ت:4054642


الاسكندرية:127ش الاسكندر الاكبر-الشاطبي-بجوار جمعية الشبان المسلمين ت:5932205


( وهى من المكتبات التي  ينبغي زيارتها فلديهم كتب لدور نشر لبنانية قد لا تجدها عند غيرهم مثل دار  المعرفة والرسالة ولديهم كتب عمر الأشقر طباعة مشتركة مع دار النفائس , مثل  سلسلة العقيدة 6ج و مقاصد المكلفين 2ج والواضح في أصول الفقه وغيرها من  الكتب القيمة ,وكذلك بعض الكتب المترجمة , ويوجد كتب لبعض المتصوفة وكثير  من المجهولين فينبغي اقتناء الكتب علي بصيرة)

4- مكتبة التوعية الإسلامية للتحقيق والنشر والبحث العلمي
21 ش محمد عبد الهادي - الطالبية - الجوهرة 
ت : 37778772 / 37653443
محمول:01121967679  -  01005255140


(تطبع اغلب كتب الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني وغيرها من الكتب النافعة)

5- دار التقوى: 
15 ش 15 مايو شبرا الخيمة
ت: 44715506      محمول: 01001592271
5 ش ابن البيطار خلف الجامع الأزهر ت: 25141704
(تطبع بعض كتب الشيخ الحويني مثل الفتاوى الحديثية وبعض تحقيقات الشيخ )


6- دار هجر
الإدارة المالية 33252579 ا . ابراهيم عصفور
الإدارة العلمية 33251027 د. محمد راضي مدكور
( لديهم مجموعة قيمة من كتب التراث مثل السنن الكبير للبيهقي)


7- مكتبة ابن تيمية
20 ش ابو عميرة - عثمان محرم- الطالبية الهرم -الجيزة
جوال/0020127782350
ت/5864240/00202
(عندهم كتب قد لا تجدها عند غيرهم مثل فتح الباري الطبعة السلفية, وكذلك بعض تحقيقات ومؤلفات الشيخ حسن أبى الأشبال الزهيري و محمد صبحي حلاق وطارق عوض الله وكذلك عمرو عبدالمنعم سليم وغيرهم)


8- مكتبة الريان:
القاهرة: 19 شارع الجمهورية, عابدين, بالقرب مكتبة الخانجي والمتنبي ودار التراث فرع بيع الكتب في الطابق الثالث من العمارة.
التليفون: 23912146 - 3914216- 0127675602
(تحتوي على عدة نوادر من  الكتب منها فتح الباري ط السلفية القديمة, وشعب الإيمان للبيهقي ط الهند,  تفسير القرطبي ط الشعب, دلائل النبوة للبيهقي ط قلعجي, سنن ابن ماجه ط عبد  الباقي تفسير الطبري ط بولاق, الترغيب والترهيب للمنذري, تحقيق مصطفى  عمارة, الزهد لابن أبي عاصم ط المكتبة السلفية بالهند, سنن النسائي بحاشية  السيوطي والسندي, تفسير الجلالين ط الشعب, نوادر الأصول للحكيم الترمذي,  وغيرها كثير.)


9- دار العقيدة
القاهرة:3درب الاتراك خلف الجامع الازهر ت:5143174
الاسكندرية:101ش الفتح باكوس  امام محطة الترام ت:5747321
(عندهم  كتب مشايخ الاسكندرية وكذلك الكتب التي تدرس في معهد الفرقان مثل كتب  الدكتور عبدالكريم زيدان, ولديهم اغلب كتب الدكتور سيد عفاني)


10- دار ابن عفان
القاهرة:11 درب الاتراك خلف الجامع الازهر
ت:50664202   محمول:01001583626
(لديهم مجموعة من الكتب القيمة بالاشتراك مع دار ابن القيم السعودية)


11- الفاروق الحديثة للطباعة و النشر 
القاهرة: خلف 60 راتب باشا حدائق شبرا ت: 24307526  (202+) 


12- مكتبة السنة
القاهرة: 81ش البستان- ناصية شارع الجمهورية _ ميدان عابدين
ت:3900318 \3913532
محمول: 01006756739


13- دار العفانى
القاهرة:3درب الاتراك-الدور الثاني , خلف الجامع الازهر ت:5108257
بني سويف- برج الري بجوار مجمع المحاكم أمام مستشفي الرمد
 ت: 082/317344
(تطبع جميع كتب الشيخ سيد  عفاني مثل صلاح الأمة ,حديث الإخلاص وسكب العبرات وغيرها من الكتب القيمة,  ودار العفاني ليست هي دار ابن عفان)

14- دار ابن الجوزي  المصرية
 القاهرة: درب الاتراك خلف الجامع الازهر 
الإسكندرية : باكوس - أمام مسجد نور الإسلام بجوار معهد الجزار
هاتف : 0225061621 /0225061903  
( وهي مكتبة يغلب عليها  الجانب التجاري ولكن قد تضطر لأخذ بعض الكتب منها مثل كتب إحسان إلهي ظهير  او بعض كتب الرقائق مثل كتب احمد فريد ,وكتب الشيخ المقدم جيدة)


15- دار ابن حزم
القاهرة: 22 درب الاتراك خلف جامع الازهر ت 002025143141
محمول: 01001099805
16- دار الإمام أحمد 
القاهرة: 6 ش عزيز فانوس- منشية التحرير-جسر السويس
ت: 00202/2414248     محمول: 002/01006014978

17- مكتبة اولاد الشيخ للتراث
القاهرة: 36 شارع اليابان - العمرانية الغربية -الهرم- ت       35628318
     63  ش المنشية  -فيصل ت 37410704
     5 درب الاتراك الازهر ت 25148149


18-  دار أضواء السلف
القاهرة – 81 ش الهدي المحمدي – أحمد عرابي – مساكن عين الشمس
هاتف وفاكس 02224912795 جوال 0020101001145-0020105866201 - 0020122868410 
(تطبع كتب الشيخ سعيد رسلان)


19- الدار العالمية للنشر والتوزيع
الاسكندرية: محطة مصر 31 ش الصالحي 
جوال:  01006552118      ت  +203 4970370
(لديهم كتب الشيخ المقدم)


20- المكتبة الإسلامية  
الفرع الرئيسي: القاهرة:52ش صعب صالح عين شمس الشرقية
ت:4991254-     24900606
فرع الأزهر: 1 ش البيطار خلف جامع الأزهر –درب الأتراك
ت:25108004


21- دار الاثار
القاهرة: 28 ش منشية التحرير-عين شمس الشرقية
ت:6363786 \6422323 


22- دار الفرقان لأبي عبد المصّور بن محمد عبد الله
القاهرة: مساكن عين شمس-ش مسجد الهدى المحمدى
ت: / 22953297
محمول(002) 01001635036(002) 01006370082
جوال سعودي: 0096542609949


23- مكتبة الخانجي:
62  شارع هارون الرشيد - مصر الجديدة- من شارع الحجاز عند مدخل الميريلاند 
ت : 2407535محمول: 01147414109
(تمتاز بالكتب الادبية , كتب أبو فهر محمود شاكر ومجموعة من تحقيقات عبدالسلام هارون وكذلك مؤلفات وتحقيقات محمود الطناحي )


-24 الحلبي:
 درب الأتراك خلف الجامع الأزهر 


25 -  المكتبة السلفية:
الدقي- 46 ميدان عُمان  من شارع البطل أحمد عبد العزيز

26-  دار الصحابة للتراث بطنطا  شارع المديرية أمام محطة بنزين التعاون ت:0403331587  موبيل :  0123780573 
(تمتاز بكتب القراءات)

27- مكتبة فياض
القاهرة - (المنصورة): شارع عبدالهادي - عزبة عقل
ت :0502375943 – 2267398/050
(تطبع كل كتب الشيخ محمد حسان )


- دار ابن رجب 28 القاهرة: 13ش البيطار خلف الجامع الازهر
+20 010 4022422 :محمول+202 25141015 ت دمياط: فارسكور- خلف المستشفى الأميرى  ت: +20 57 454454 
المنصورة:37 ش جمال الدين الافغانى خلف المحطة الدولية
+20 50 2312068 :ت
 
 (تطبع كتب الشيخ وحيد عبدالسلام بالي)


29- مكتبة مكة - طنطا
10 ش طه الحكيم أمام استديو فينوس
ت: 0403295745   - جوال : 0123489853
(تطبع كتب الشيخ مصطفي العدوي)


30- دار الضياء بطنطا
آخر شارع بطرس مع شارع محمد فريد برج محمد فريد
ت: 0020403290288
موبايل: 01004256424   - 0100575513- 0101826084-(0020)
(تطبع كتب عمرو عبد المنعم سليم )


31- دار الأمل:
الإسكندرية: - محطة ترام باكوس- بجوار مسجد محمد بن عبد الوهاب أمام دار العقيدة فى الجانب الآخر من المحطة
ت: 0100282166 - 0111819480
(أبرز ما تطبعه كتابات د.مصطفى حلمي )


32- دار الخلفاء الراشدين: 
الإسكندرية: شارع عمر بمنطقة أبى سليمان أمام مسجد الخلفاء الراشدين 


33- دار الفتح:
الإسكندرية: بمنطقة مصطفى كامل بجوار مسجد الفتح الإسلامي


34- دار الدعوة: 
الإسكندرية: 2 شارع منشا (بكسرة ثم فتحة على النون ثم تشديد الشين) محرم بيك ت3901914   


35- دار الإيمان 
الإسكندرية: ش 17 شارع خليل الخياط - مصطفى كامل  544649603-


36- دار المعارف
فروع القاهرة:


[LIST][*]الإدارة      والمكتبات- 9 شارع كامل صدقي بالفجالة 25905948[*]مكتبة      ثروت:27 شارع عبد الخالق ثروت ت: 23936123[*]مكتبة      السيدة زينب:ميدان السيدة زينب ناصية شارع قدري ت: 23913813[*]مكتبة      شبرا:105 شارع شبرا أمام مدرسة التوفيقية ت: 22023866[*]مكتبة      دار المعارف ماسبيرو:خلف دار المعارف ومجلة أكتوبر ت: 2577077[/LIST]

غرب الدلتا و الإسكندرية:


[LIST][*]الإدارة ومكتبة سعد      زغلول:42 شارع سعد زغلول ت: 4807644 – 4807738 – 4801345/03[*]مكتبة التحرير:2 ميدان      التحرير بالمنشية ت: 4879953/03[*]مكتبة محرم بك:مساكن      الجمهورية خلف نقطة شرطة أجدوزو ت: 4294703/03[*]جهاز المعارض بالإسكندرية:      مساكن الجمهورية خلف نقطة شرطة امبروزو ت: 4294703/03[/LIST]

(وهي  تختلف عن دار المعارف السعودية التي تطبع كتب الشيخ الالباني, المعارف  المصرية لديهم كتب ادبية  ولغوية مميزة بتحقيق احمد شاكر وعبدالسلام هارون  مثل المفضليات ,الأصمعيات , شرح المعلقات السبع لابن الانباري, وكذلك كتب  مثل البلاغة الواضحة والنحو الواضح ,والنحو الوافي وغيرها من الكتب)


37- الانجلو: 
القاهرة: 165 ش محمد فريد تقاطع ش عبد الخالق ثروت


38- مكتبة وهبة: 
(14 شارع الجمهورية)


39-  العصرية للنشر والتوزيع
10 ش البيطار خلف جامع الازهر
01114226404 – 01005226404

40- مؤسسة قرطبة:
64  ش الخليفة-مدينة الأندلس-الهرم


41- مكتبة الآداب
القاهرة: 42ميدان الأوبرا ت:23900868




.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وهناك دار السلف الصالح، في درب الأتراك بالأزهر أمام دار ابن رجب, وهي دار صاعدة بسرعة الصاروخ

----------

